# [prob] boot & xfree (resolu)

## alba

je ne sais pas pourquoi, jvien d'installer ma gentoo sur mon diske et pi jreboot et la pof

il me fou filesystems corrupted machin, il me dit si le boot est bien ext2 etc.... j'ai mi ext2 et voila il me met une commande mé jpige po  :Neutral: 

kelkun pourrai m'aider svp? :'(

chui desespéré.  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by alba on Sat Feb 28, 2004 6:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## E11

Tu saurais être plus précis ?

Tu as mis quel kernel ? Parce que d'après moi, tu devrais recompiler ton kernel... à mon avis, il y a du y avoir une erreur dedans...

----------

## alba

il me fou 

can't find /dev/SWAP

et des otres trucs  :Neutral: 

la commande k'il me dit c d'utiliser ceci

e2fck -b 8193 <device>

 :Neutral: 

----------

## alba

mon kernel c vanilla

2.4.22

j'ai tout suivit komme dans la doc.

jsé mlogger etc mé ca sent po bon d'avoir ca :[

fo kje regle le prob..

----------

## yoyo

 *alba wrote:*   

> can't find /dev/SWAP

 

Tu n'as pas modifié ton fstab.

Je te conseille de lire cette doc pour la définition de ton fstab.

Je te conseille fortement la lecture de ce thread.

----------

## E11

Oué suis les conseils de yoyo ! et sa devrait aller... sinon ben reviens nous dire kwa !  :Wink: 

----------

## alba

j'ai essayer le /etc/fstab

et c deconne tjrs ;|

voila k'il me met (plus d'info)

* Checking root filesystem...

fsck 1.33

WARNING: bad format on line 13 of /etc/fstab

WARNING: bad format on line 15 of /etc/fstab

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ROOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ROOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ROOT

modprobe: Can't locate module /dev/ROOT

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/ROOT

/dev/ROOT:

The superblock could not be read or does not describea correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not a swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

	e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed  :Sad: 

any ideas? :'(

----------

## alba

ps, vla mon fstab:

/dev/BOOT /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/ROOT /     ext3 noatime        0 1

/dev/SWAP none  swap sw             0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro 0 0

none /proc proc defaults

----------

## E11

/dev/ROOT, tu la aussi remplacé par ton disque dur principale ? celui ou ta installer ta gentoo ? par exemple /dev/hda3 comme dans le manuel...

Et sinon, regarde si le format de ton disque dur correspond bien avec celui indiqué dans /etc/fstab...

par exemple chez moi pour un reiserfs c'est :

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

ta juste a remplacé /dev/hda6 par ton dd principale et reiserfs par le format ke tu utilise...

Aller + +

E-11 

tient nous au courant !

----------

## alba

lol ué jvé dm'en apercevoir comme un gros n00b

mé pourtant je l'ai po changer lol :p

mé le prob now c ke j'arrive pu a boot lol le truc est en read-only et kan jme fou en root

et kj'edite un fichier j'arrive pas a le sauver :/

donc jsé po vraiment comment jpourrais faire  :Sad: 

----------

## navidson

tu bootes ton pc a partir du cd gentoo et la tu modifies ton fstab.....

ps : le langage sms nest pas prohibé mais bon a éviter quand meme....

cordialement

----------

## alba

oui, je suis désolé... Je l'utilise trop souvent alors à force, on prend l'habitude :/

J'y pensais aussi justement et je me disais qu'il serait temps jm'efforce d'ecrire mieux  :Wink: 

OK, je vais donc booter avec le cd gentoo et change tout ca  :Smile: 

Bougez pas les petits loups... j'arrive!  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

lol sa craint !  :Razz:  looool

ps : j rigoles faut pas te vexer  :Wink: 

----------

## alba

euhhh, juste une petite chose!

La, j'ai booter sur le cd gentoo, mais le problème... comment je fais pour accèder a 'ma vrai install' gentoo lol

fo vraiment que prenne une tasse de café la  :Razz: 

----------

## E11

mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

et tu es sur ton systeme 

ps : X = partition ou ta installer gentoo  :Wink: 

OUé et tinkiete pas on est tous passé par la...  :Wink: 

----------

## navidson

tu fais un chroot comme tu la deja probablement fait pour l'installer la premiere fois.....et apres tu edites ton fstab

----------

## alba

kk y me semblai bien que sa devait ressembler a quelque chose comme ca!

merci les mecs, je vous tien o courant  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

Oué de rien, c normal !

----------

## alba

voila!!!!

plus d'erreur lol merci les gars  :Smile: 

(bordel j'ai souffert mais j'y suis arriver, maintenant jdois foutre xfree kde etc)

jvous aime tous!  :Smile: 

vive gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## E11

oué a dans 10 min pour les prob suivants :p lol

Nan aller j te le souhaite pas ! 

+ +

----------

## alba

voila j'ai fint jviend d'emerger kde

il a foutu xfree etc j'ai reboot mais quand je met startx il me met k'il ne reconnais pas la commande lol?

et au demarrage de gentoo

j'ai tjrs 2 msgs d'erreur avec modprobe ki trouve po la souris etc :O (solution que jpourrais utiliser?)

merchi xx

----------

## alba

ok, xfree est pris en compte mais comment je cree ma config xfree?

dans debian ca va mais ici, c'est quoi les commmandes?  :Razz: 

(dsl pour ma stupidité mais bon, on fait avec ce que l'on a)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## navidson

qu'est ce que tu appelles emerger kde le compiler ?

compiler X et KDE implique plusieurs heures de chauffe pour ton CPU ....

tu las deja installe ?

----------

## E11

Keskil te fais kan tu fais startx ? il ne te fais rien du tout ? juste command not found ?

Paske si c sa c ke sa pas été correctement installer... ou bien ke kde c'est mis en startkde... mais je pense pas...

Et comme dit navidson, sa prend kelke heure pour installer kde ou gnome... sur mon 1600 g mis +/- 4 heures de compile... ( pour gnome )

ps : essaye d'etre le + precis possible dans tes messages sa facilite vachement la vie  :Wink: 

----------

## alba

c paske j'utilise grp :O

j'ai des les trucs précompilés..

enfait j'avai po encore reboot, kde et X son bien installer mais je sais pas comment je cree ma configuration xfree...

----------

## theturtle123

```
xf86config 
```

et tu remplis les trucs en fonction de ton matériel   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## E11

xf86config dans la console commme d'hab  :Wink: 

----------

## alba

lol, je fais pitié des fois ;|

excusez moi les mecs, kan j'orais pris l'habitude ca ira  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theturtle123

bah ya pas de mal

il faut bien commencer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alba

hehe :p

sur les autre distributions ca allait mais bon ;]

maintenant gentoo va passer comme ma 'gaming' distrib (j'en ai marre de tjrs voir ce #@~11{\[# de windows sur mon pc, alors que jvois mon bel ptit ecran debian sur mon sever!)

Mes amis, je vous le dit... ce temps est révolu !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alba

de retour  :Razz: 

voila j'ai fait la config xfree avec pour mon moniteur j'ai fait avec les fréquences horizontale et verticale exacte etc

mais quand jveux startx... il me met No Screen Found  :Neutral: 

pourtant je l'ai config... ;/

----------

## alba

enfait j'ai fait la config mais il me met

Unable to locate/open config file

Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

donc j'ai fait la config mais elle est pas au bon endroit ou inexistante... grrr 

xf86config doit la placer automatiquement non?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## E11

c ke ta mal fait la config

Chaque fois ke j'ai eu se prob chez moi, c'est parce que j'avais mal fait la config... j'ai simplement refaite et puis sa allait...

sauf une fois ou j'ai eu quand je configurais xf86config il ne me l'enregistrais pas... alors va faire un ptit tour dans /etc/X11/XF86config pour voir si tout est bien regler...

sinon va voir aussi se kil dit dans /var/log/XFree86.0.log

+ +

----------

## alba

ben je pense que j'ai la meme erreur que toi je l'ai mais dans le repertoire ou j'ai fait XF86Config lol

donc jvais vite vérifié  :Razz: 

a toute pour d'autre problèmes  :Razz: 

----------

## alba

lol j'ai reussi a config xfree mais la il bloque sur un screen noir depuis un ptit temps  :Neutral: 

----------

## alba

et j'arrive pas a en sortir n'y faire quoi que ce soit  :Neutral: 

euhhhh, la je sais pas quoi faire...

----------

## theturtle123

hum

donne ton materiel et c/c ta config comme un barbare

on verra si on peut faire un truc   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alba

jsuis entrain de rsync la  :Razz: 

on vera

mon matos:

amd athlon xp 2500+

512 ram

gf4 mx440

----------

## theturtle123

heu rien à voir avec le rsync je pense...

et ton matos sans ta config de xfree ça sert pas à grand chose   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alba

sisi, enfin tu comprendra par après jvé passer en kernel 2.6 et refaire ma config xfree!!

je revien si j'ai un probleme  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

oué c bizare tout sa... g deja eu un prob similaire chez un cop ou au lancement de xfree avec les drivers 3D de nvidia, il bloquait et ne sallumait kapres 5 min... mais la sa a pas l'air detre sa... donc on c pas t'aider si tu nous axplique pas plus ton prob ! 

+ +

----------

## alba

tinkiette pas c va aller ;]

j'ai trouver keke pote sur le chan gentoofr ki m'on aider, et pi mon pote m'avait dit ke les jeux tournaient mieux sous  2.6.x

bon on va voir  :Razz: 

mé j'ai kan meme decouvert ke jdevait mettre pleins de trucs a jour (dont xfree)

avec mon emerge -U world  :Smile: 

donc voila jvous tient au courant jusqu'a mon premier post de desktop (oh ui j'att que ca  :Very Happy: )

----------

## alba

cher gentooistes!!!

je peux vous annoncer avec un grand honneur que j'ai reussi a regler tout mes problemes!!!

je tourne en 2.6.3 et xfree marche!!!! 

maintenant faut que je cree un nouvo topic pour regler le demarrage d'un environement special  :Very Happy: 

j'ai deja emerge xfce mé voila enfin !!! nouvo topic powa!

----------

